# Viscount death forks???



## jamesjoes69 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a Viscount Frame and i am trying to find out what the Death forks looked like???


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 17, 2012)

Is that one of those self important Occupy/Critical Mass type bikes?

The last owner offed himself on it during a protest.

Google is your friend.


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2012)

I have two of these.This is the "death Fork".If you have a dust cap like in the last pic,let me know if you dont want it.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 17, 2012)

Viscount Death Forks


----------



## sam (Jun 17, 2012)

No one has ever died as a result of these forks----yet, so there's still time to be the FIRST!
A major draw back to these bikes is not the fork,but the BB & spindel.The BB has no threading cut into it and the spindel has a groove on each side for a slip ring.This causes the spindel to brake.No one calls this part the death spindel,but if your standing on the pedals you might wish you were.Also the spindel is square cut but it's stright cut not tappered---so the crank can get loose and wallow out.The frame is light weight steel---not 531 or cr-mo---just regular steel with thin walls.


----------



## jamesjoes69 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Are These*



are these the Death Forks


----------



## sam (Jun 23, 2012)

The death forks had a steel steer tube pinned into alum. legs


----------



## vincev (Jun 23, 2012)

Yup its the old death fork.


----------



## jamesjoes69 (Jun 23, 2012)

frame worth anything???


----------

